# Cm2, Fourstar, Brendo, Maple Collaboration Brewday #2



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

ok fellas lets get the ball rolling

so what were we thinking of this time? Funk? hop monster?, eis?, radical? vanilla bourbon barrel porter?v anilla bourbon barrel RIS?
also we need to set a date, location etc

Ive got 2x15amp power points next to each other if we need that (ie my hlt uses 1x15amp)


----------



## brendo (25/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok fellas lets get the ball rolling
> 
> so what were we thinking of this time? Funk? hop monster?, eis?, radical? vanilla bourbon barrel porter?
> also we need to set a date, location etc
> ...



woo-freaking-hoo BRING IT ON

Happy to host also, although I am only running 10amp at our place - plenty of undercover brew space if weather is rubbish.

In terms of ideas - gunna take some thinking. I propose that we may need a "planning" session somewhere like Mrs Parmas in the very near future to discuss :chug:


----------



## Maple (25/11/10)

I just pick-up up a few new sharpie's too. the timing is perfect. Planning session would be good. perhaps a partigyle style for an Imperial Pils and a Berlinner? heaps of ideas (and some don't even have that much Rye in them)


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

Maple said:


> partigyle style for an Imperial Pils and a Berlinner?


 :super:


----------



## Siborg (25/11/10)

You guys need a hand? happy to bring a keg/ingredients/equipment this time if you want.


----------



## brendo (25/11/10)

Siborg said:


> You guys need a hand? happy to bring a keg/ingredients/equipment this time if you want.



assistance would require you hanging around long enough to clean the mash tun dude... no early Mum pickups h34r:


----------



## razz (25/11/10)

That's funny......poor Simon...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (25/11/10)

The oak aged (optional for those who dont want to age on oak) Vanilla Imperial Stout tickles me as we discussed CM2. If its not done with you fellas, it will be done either way!  
(the small beer could probably be turned into a porter of sorts.)

As for other styles... not too sure as of yet. I'll have a little think.


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

if we get a couple of full rigs together there shouldnt be any reasons why we cant knock out a coupld of differant batches. 

Im all for the OVIS (Oaked Vanilla Imperial Stout). even if we have to do a seperate collaboration brew for it.

edit:
could use something like this as the base for OVIS
Recipe Specifics (All-Grain)
----------------
Batch Size (Gal): 4.50
Total Grain (Lbs): 14.73
Anticipated OG: 1.091
Anticipated SRM: 57.2
Anticipated IBU: 46.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Grain
------
76.4% - 11.25 lbs. Maris Otter
8.5% - 1.25 lbs. Quaker Old Fashion Oats
4.5% - 0.66 lbs. Belgian Chocolate Malt
3.1% - 0.45 lbs. Carafa Special II
2.3% - 0.34 lbs. English Black Patent Malt
2.3% - 0.34 lbs. American Crystal 120L
1.9% - 0.28 lbs. English Roasted Barley
1.1% - 0.16 lbs. English Chocolate Malt

Hops
------
2.75 oz. Willamette (Pellet 4.50% AA) @ 60 min.
0.50 oz. Willamette (Pellet 4.50% AA) @ 30 min.
0.50 oz. Willamette (Pellet 4.50% AA) @ 0 min.

Extras
-------
1.00 Whirlfloc @ 15 Min.
0.25 Tsp Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Min.

Yeast
-----
1056 American

Mash Schedule
-------------
Sacch Rest 75 min @ 154


----------



## brendo (25/11/10)

I'm not opposed to any of the ideas so far - while I am not a brown spirits drinker, I did enjoy the Rum Rebellion Porter a few years back. Typically it is more of the vanilla profile that comes through.

Maple's ideas sound pretty good too... I vote we brew BEER!!

We could def look at a multiple rig set up easily enough I reckon with multiple batch sizes going - just depends on how complicated we want things to get on the day - could just be a case of needing to rope in a few mash tun bitches assistants...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (25/11/10)

brendo said:


> I'm not opposed to any of the ideas so far - while I am not a brown spirits drinker, I did enjoy the Rum Rebellion Porter a few years back. Typically it is more of the vanilla profile that comes through.
> 
> Maple's ideas sound pretty good too... I vote we brew BEER!!
> 
> We could def look at a multiple rig set up easily enough I reckon with multiple batch sizes going - just depends on how complicated we want things to get on the day - could just be a case of needing to rope in a few mash tun bitches assistants...



I'd be keen to come along and give a hand guys... that OVIS sounds like the ducks guts


----------



## Fents (25/11/10)

anybody need a big mash tun :lol:


----------



## brendo (25/11/10)

Fents said:


> anybody need a big mash tun :lol:



have you got one that works mate?


----------



## Siborg (25/11/10)

brendo said:


> assistance would require you hanging around long enough to clean the mash tun dude... no early Mum pickups h34r:


I'll just say no to going to family friends place for dinner next time. was really interesting me trying desperately to sober up and spill my guts. managed to pull it off, though.


----------



## Fents (25/11/10)

brendo said:


> have you got one that works mate?



sure do, just gotta make sure you dont underlet when trying to mash a shitload of grain all at once


----------



## brendo (25/11/10)

Fents said:


> sure do, just gotta make sure you dont underlet when trying to mash a shitload of grain all at once



it may have been a contributing factor...


----------



## brettprevans (25/11/10)

Maple said:


> partigyle style for an Imperial Pils and a Berlinner?


Ive got a recipe for an Imperial Pils that we can use as a base to work from. Ill post up tonight or tomorrow.

ich bin ein berliner!!!


----------



## brettprevans (27/11/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ive got a recipe for an Imperial Pils that we can use as a base to work from. Ill post up tonight or tomorrow.



imperial boh pils

22.7L
OG 1073
IBU 58
90 min boil (we can probably get away with 60)

7.2kg pils
455g carapils

56g Czech saaz @ 60
56 czech saaz @ 30
42g czech saaz @ 10
56g czech saaz @1

mash @ 68C for 60 min + playing with water chemistry.

yeast somethin like W2487


----------



## manticle (27/11/10)

Imperial Oaked Vanilla russian porter with Brett.

(and no I don't just mean CMII)


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/10)

manticle said:


> Imperial Oaked Vanilla russian porter with Brett.
> 
> (and no I don't just mean CMII)


Certainly an idea. Maybe make 2 batches of tge same base and then we can play: stock, Brett, old ale, extended aging on oak blended with some fortified wine.

Endless possibilities.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> imperial boh pils
> 
> 22.7L
> OG 1073
> ...



just having a play in promash for an imperial boh pils based on that recipe i posted above. 33kg of grain  gonna have to split it into 2 rig least we use Fents' rig again


Imperial Boh Pils

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
02-A European Pale Lager, Bohemian Pilsner

Batch Size (L): 88.00 Wort Size (L): 88.00
Total Grain (kg): 35.59
Anticipated OG: 1.086 Plato: 20.71
Anticipated SRM: 4.5
Anticipated IBU: 47.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.1 33.47 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
5.9 2.12 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
260.33 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 28.8 60 min.
260.33 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 14.7 30 min.
195.25 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 4.3 10 min.


Yeast
W2487

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Single Step

Saccharification Rest Temp : 68 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> just having a play in promash for an imperial boh pils based on that recipe i posted above. 33kg of grain  gonna have to split it into 2 rig least we use Fents' rig again



Fark... starting to understand the need for a couple of tun bitches.


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/10)

i really shouldnt be be suprised. the collaboration barleywine was 44kg

edit: funnily enough they both have over 700g of hops!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

Think you guys can definitely count me in; I have a super heavy duty mash paddle (BB Mash Weapon), italian spiral and a MM3 mill if needed, but everything else will be a little small in capacity (but happy to contribute in any way needed).


----------



## brendo (3/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> i really shouldnt be be suprised. the collaboration barleywine was 44kg
> 
> edit: funnily enough they both have over 700g of hops!



I am currently in negotiations with myself about possibly procuring a large mash tun to match the capacity of my mega kettle - will let you know how those discussions shape up


----------



## Fourstar (3/12/10)

1 massive roller storage container, 1 length of braided hose, bulkhead and ball valve and we are set.

A very cheap option for these collaberative brews and the massive thermal mass will help keep temperatures up without the need for insulation.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/12/10)

brendo said:


> I am currently in negotiations with myself about possibly procuring a large mash tun to match the capacity of my mega kettle - will let you know how those discussions shape up



Something like this would be perfect... (though I think we'd need a bigger mash paddle)


----------



## Maple (3/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Something like this would be perfect... (though I think we'd need a bigger mash paddle)


pretty sure that was Fents' tun....


----------



## Siborg (3/12/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Something like this would be perfect... (though I think we'd need a bigger mash paddle)


I think you'd almost need to do the wine thing in that. Roll up the pants and get mashing.... with your feet!


----------



## Fourstar (21/12/10)

guys, as discussed today.


http://www.gooseisland.com/pages/bourbon_c...vanilla/160.php


----------



## Fourstar (21/12/10)

guesstimation of their recipe from ingredients availiable

bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout 
Imperial Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/11/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.38 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 8.26 % 
0.80 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 6.61 % 
0.80 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 6.61 % 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (558.0 SRM) Grain 4.13 % 
60.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 55.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.20 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
3.00 items Vanilla Bean (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
60.00 gm Oak Chips (Secondary 4.0 weeks) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.112 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.027 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 11.17 % 
Bitterness: 62.1 IBU
Est Color: 66.1 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile 
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 33.85 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 17.70 L of water at 86.0 C 73.0 C 

Notes
add vanilla and oak chips to secondary (keg) to age for 1 month.
add 100sq cm of oak per L of beer this is the ratio used for wine aging. remember size of chips is front and back for surface area.


----------



## Fourstar (21/12/10)

changes after todays discussions. e.g. ekg, rye, essence of Indonesian virgins etc.

vic bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout 
Imperial Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/11/2010 
Batch Size: 90.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 113.99 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 

Ingredients
30.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 65.22 % 
5.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 10.87 % 
4.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
3.00 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 6.52 % 
2.00 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (558.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
1.00 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.17 % 
1.00 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2.17 % 
200.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 48.3 IBU 
150.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
12.00 items Vanilla Bean (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
240.00 gm Oak Chips (Secondary 4.0 weeks) Misc 
4 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.109 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.026 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.89 %
Bitterness: 56.6 IBU
Est Color: 66.5 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 128.68 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 67.28 L of water at 86.0 C 73.0 C 

Notes
add vanilla and oak chips to secondary (keg) to age for 1 month.
add 100sq cm of oak per L of beer this is the ratio used for wine aging. remember size of chips is front and back for surface area.


----------



## brendo (21/12/10)

That is a massive mash mate - we might want to look at dropping the gravity a little and mash out may be difficult - looking at roughly 200l of mashtun capacity by the time we mash out!!


----------



## Fourstar (21/12/10)

brendo said:


> That is a massive mash mate - we might want to look at dropping the gravity a little and mash out may be difficult - looking at roughly 200l of mashtun capacity by the time we mash out!!




only a couple of kg more than the BW we did.


----------



## thelastspud (21/12/10)

So will you be soaking the oak chips in bourbon for a few weeks first?


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/10)

Bradley said:


> So will you be soaking the oak chips in bourbon for a few weeks first?


Depends. For those that want bourbon oak yes, those who want plain oak or no oak, then no. The base beer will allow each person to make some tweaks for preference, as will the partigyle that comes off this beer. Ie the partigyle could be made into a mild, Swartz type beer, mild lager etc

It really is up to the individual as to what they want to do with their brew. I'm thinking of doing a few experiments with some of the bottles like adding some pure peppermint to a few bottles and maybe a little wyeast old ale yeast to a few bottles. Depends on how organized I get. 

And of course we might swap a few bottles with each other.

Anyway fellas I'll knock out tge new world ale today and post up for tweaking


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> changes after todays discussions. e.g. ekg, rye, essence of Indonesian virgins etc.
> 
> vic bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout
> Imperial Stout
> ...



add ~2kg of oates to the grain bill
what about some choc? say 1.2kg
if we wanted to cut down the grain a little we could scale down to 80L. it is a lot more than the barley wine. im not sure why though.


----------



## brendo (22/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> if we wanted to cut down the grain a little we could scale down to 80L. it is a lot more than the barley wine. im not sure why though.



It is also a higher gravity than the BW worked out to be too - and we added a fair bit of sugar to get it up to that point.

I would probably look at dropping the SG a little or scale the recipe volume back a little bit.

The other option... dare I say it is to add some DME into the boil, replacing some of the base malt - saves a bit of room in the mash tun.


----------



## brettprevans (22/12/10)

*New World Hop Lager* -
Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L): 90.00 Wort Size (L): 90.00
Total Grain (kg): 18.00
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.93
Anticipated SRM: 3.0
Anticipated IBU: 42.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.4 16.27 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
9.6 1.73 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2

Hops sub NS for any new world hop like Motueka, Pacific Jade or Pacific Gem 
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.08 g. Nelson Savin Pellet 12.60 38.2 60 min.
34.00 g. Nelson Savin Pellet 12.60 4.2 15 min.
34.62 g. Nelson Savin Pellet 12.60 0.0 0 min.
34.62 g. Nelson Savin Pellet 12.60 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
WYeast 2124 Bohemian Lager

Mash Schedule
Saccharification Rest Temp : 63 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 10

Notes
24.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min)

edit:
for the berliner Weis I recon we will be right with the grain bill
throw in say 90g of Hallertau in the mash before we take the partigyle runnings and then pitch a bit of grain like Dave said tobuild up lacto (unless anyone has a lacto yeast) ad then we can add whatever we want post batch split. Im thinking of using pure Wyeast Roselare


----------



## brettprevans (23/12/10)

I've sourced our vanilla pods. Tahitian vanilla pids at that.
So another item ticked


----------



## Fourstar (23/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I've sourced our vanilla pods. Tahitian vanilla pids at that.
> So another item ticked



whats the damage for the vanilla?? 3x pods per person? As an idea, do we want to add them to the boil and then 1x to the cube?

Im also interested in soaking 1 with the oak + bourbon. :icon_drool2: 

W/the recipe, the choc has been replaced by carafa for smooooothness (and following the debittered idea from goose island). Do we need oats?? I dont think it needs any more body and im sure there will be enough mouthfeel from the rye so its kinda redundant. Also, we already have 7 grains in the bill. 

I did the recipe to 90L (like the BW was) due to guesstimated/unforseen losses and kettle deadspace. It seemed to work out well for the BW so i kept the vol the same.

on another point, oak chips or staves? Do we want bourbon barrel or wine barrel or left up to each brewer to source their own? IIRC Dave at greensy has Jim Beam Chips. Another option is we could aslo use jack daniels smoker chips from bunnings/bbq galore. From memory the chips are old JD casks. This might be a cheaper and smarter option. At least we will have better surface area to calculate out and not putting the beer on sawdust as most chips seem to be. (from what i observed at G&G the last time i was there.)

I will adjust the recipe back to the same weights as the BW. (this is currently 3-5kg more.)


----------



## Maple (24/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> on another point, oak chips or staves? Do we want bourbon barrel or wine barrel or left up to each brewer to source their own? IIRC Dave at greensy has Jim Beam Chips. Another option is we could aslo use jack daniels smoker chips from bunnings/bbq galore. From memory the chips are old JD casks. This might be a cheaper and smarter option. At least we will have better surface area to calculate out and not putting the beer on sawdust as most chips seem to be. (from what i observed at G&G the last time i was there.)


I'd stay away from the smoking chips. If any moisture gets into those packages, they are a full-on recipe for mould. might be a good funk, but I wouldn't be risking it, even if you steamed the mofo's, there's every chance it won't get it all.

I do a lot of bbq smoking, and have noticed this on several occasions - just a heads-up. Perhaps we can get a wine barrel (direct) and carve it up....or ferment in it?

The recipe is looking good though guys. Doesn't have to beat the BW gravity wise though - that was a mammoth brew...


----------



## brettprevans (24/12/10)

All good points 4*.
I did think that the Oates may be slightly redundant but figured it would just add another dimension. 
Leave the grain bill as is then.

Vanilla was uber cheap. Straight from Tahiti. U don't want the details over the net  should be enough for 3 each
If we are all happy for vanilla in the base then yeah, 8 pods in the boil and 1 each for secondary.

I recon oak chips and soak them in JD is the way to go. I'm up for that, but I don't think Brendo is.


----------



## Fourstar (24/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Vanilla was uber cheap. Straight from Tahiti. U don't want the details over the net  should be enough for 3 each
> If we are all happy for vanilla in the base then yeah, 8 pods in the boil and 1 each for secondary.
> 
> I recon oak chips and soak them in JD is the way to go. I'm up for that, but I don't think Brendo is.



Super awesome big fella.

Dave, I forgot to mention this at mrs parmas. I had a chat with the lady at winequip about a year ago and she guarantees an infection in any barrel they can source (wine). Which is good if you want funk but not for our purpose. Even the barking duck matilda bay did in a chardonnay bottle ened up with a massive brett infection horse blanket galore. 

Did you find mould on the chips after you where storing them or a direct purchase from bunnings? The warehouse environment might not be good for moisture. BBQs galore might be a better option for sotrage stability etc. Also, throwing wood at any beer is a dangerous option w/respect to infection We just got to hope we dont end up with one.

Do any of us have a butane torch or creme brulee torch? we could always perform our own armageddon on the chips and give them a scorching? Just an idea.


----------



## brettprevans (24/12/10)

I think I bought tge old man a brle torch. Will check. Otherwise we can give them the oven/toasting treatment.


----------



## Maple (24/12/10)

Fourstar said:


> Super awesome big fella.
> 
> Dave, I forgot to mention this at mrs parmas. I had a chat with the lady at winequip about a year ago and she guarantees an infection in any barrel they can source (wine). Which is good if you want funk but not for our purpose. Even the barking duck matilda bay did in a chardonnay bottle ened up with a massive brett infection horse blanket galore.
> 
> ...


The chips were from BBQ Gal. I've seen it at big green warehouse as well though. I think if you stick them in a bowl of water, and steam them thoroughly you'd be pretty safe - that's what I do... Steam with Talisker is especially good.


----------



## Fourstar (24/12/10)

Maple said:


> The chips were from BBQ Gal. I've seen it at big green warehouse as well though. I think if you stick them in a bowl of water, and steam them thoroughly you'd be pretty safe - that's what I do... Steam with Talisker is especially good.



Scorched earth treatment is on the cards me thinks.


----------



## brendo (24/12/10)

Recipe looks good to me - but would just look at dropping the OG back a bit for volume reasons to make it more manageable. 

I haven't decided if I will oak yet or not - it is a possibility... all over the vanilla pod idea, one in the cube would be good I reckon.


----------



## Fourstar (24/12/10)

ok, scaled back to 1.089. lost close to 10kg off the bill.

vic bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout 
Imperial Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/11/2010 
Batch Size: 90.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 113.99 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 

Ingredients
25.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.49 % 
4.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 10.64 % 
3.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.98 % 
2.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 6.65 % 
1.50 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (558.0 SRM) Grain 3.99 % 
0.80 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.13 % 
0.80 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 2.13 % 
180.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 50.2 IBU 
150.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
12.00 items Vanilla Bean (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
100.00 gm Oak Chips (Secondary 4.0 weeks) Misc 
4 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.089 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.022 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.84 % 
Bitterness: 59.7 IBU
Est Color: 56.8 SRM 

Mash Profile 
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 105.18 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 54.99 L of water at 86.0 C 73.0 C 

Notes

add vanilla and oak chips to secondary (keg) to age for 1 month.

add 100sq cm of oak per L of beer this is the ratio used for wine aging. remember size of chips is front and back for surface area.


----------



## manticle (24/12/10)

I doubt you want to use as much oak as you would for wine. Once it's in there, you can't remove it. My own experience with oak aged beers suggests you can add it in at various points if you think it isn't strong enough.

Also the Oak chips I bought from Grain and grape some time ago are far from sawdust. Generally I dry toast mine but soaking in bourbon for a good length of time should help destroy nasties. I've never heard of brett growing in whisky.


----------



## Fourstar (25/12/10)

manticle said:


> I doubt you want to use as much oak as you would for wine. Once it's in there, you can't remove it. My own experience with oak aged beers suggests you can add it in at various points if you think it isn't strong enough.
> 
> Also the Oak chips I bought from Grain and grape some time ago are far from sawdust. Generally I dry toast mine but soaking in bourbon for a good length of time should help destroy nasties. I've never heard of brett growing in whisky.




i should probably clarify, i took this dosage rate from BYO as recommendatins for oaking beers. the amount recommended per L contact was that of whcih is used by most microbreweries. As for the oak at G&G, i was there yesterday and still nothing like a 'chip' (or smoker chip style) but fine shards and the next thing up was french oak staves, which i personally am not interested in.


----------



## Jimbeer (25/12/10)

I've just gotten my first all grain brew equipment for Christmas. I was wondering when you guys were gonna do this because I'd love to see experienced brewers go through the process first hand and was wondering if I could sit and observe if that was alright with you guys


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

fellas we really need to pick a date and finalise the recipes so we can sort out equip requirements. lets brew these bitches. 

Date
What about Saturday 29 Jan?

Location
depending on wheather we need 15amp power we can still have it at my place. the missus has given the all clear. Otherwise its at Brendan's.

Equip Needed
Brendan - did you upgrade your tun?

Beers
(need to work out equipment so we know how many brews we are doing)
- vic bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout & partigyle 
- New World Hop Lager + partigyle 'no boil' berlinner
- any one interested in doing an 'old world'/radical brew like Devon White Ale or Kvass or something else


----------



## brendo (7/1/11)

Will double check that date with the Boss - but think it will be ok. 

Re tun - I am just about to buy a big one - 150-160L and will just need to make up a copper manifold between now and then - so we should be good. 

Re other equip, regardless of where we do it I can bring my two kettles, burners and both mash tuns. If done at my place I can throw my HLT into the mix too. 

If we do it at yours Brett I will need some assistance transporting it all - ain't gunna fit in our little car. I will still be right to mill the grain too if we want.


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/11)

i now have my two keggle system setup and raring to go, infact brewing itss second batch as we speak on it. hopefully i have now dialed in my losses. *fingers are crossed*.

as for the date, i'll have cricket. if all is good with you fella ill just turn up later in the day? Im sure this is going to be another 12-16 hour jobby so i wont miss much! 

i can organise delivery of my gear if needed prior to the day of the brewup.

cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> i now have my two keggle system setup and raring to go, infact brewing itss second batch as we speak on it. hopefully i have now dialed in my losses. *fingers are crossed*.
> 
> as for the date, i'll have cricket. if all is good with you fella ill just turn up later in the day? Im sure this is going to be another 12-16 hour jobby so i wont miss much!
> 
> ...


mate your always brewing during the week. pulling sickie or are you one of these bastards who gets RDOs?

re date. is another date better? or are you having cricket every weekend?

re your rig. cool. so pretty much we can have have 4 rigs going or at least parts of 4 rigs going. sounds like we should be able to bash out a solid 450L (working on 5 batches of 90L each)


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> mate your always brewing during the week. pulling sickie or are you one of these bastards who gets RDOs?
> 
> re date. is another date better? or are you having cricket every weekend?
> 
> re your rig. cool. so pretty much we can have have 4 rigs going or at least parts of 4 rigs going. sounds like we should be able to bash out a solid 450L (working on 5 batches of 90L each)




Im still on AL until monday.  Its also called not having kids and living so close to the city so i can get home, brew and be done and dusted by 10:30. 

Ive pretty much got cricket until the end of feb and im now the captain of our one day side so its kind of important i actually play.

Also, my rig is 100% gas fired. no elecricity in sight. I can bring my 40L pot if we need something extra for heating water etc if need be.


----------



## Leigh (7/1/11)

If that is the date, I can drop round in the morning with a trailer Brendan...


----------



## brendo (7/1/11)

Leigh said:


> If that is the date, I can drop round in the morning with a trailer Brendan...



Thanks Leigh - once a date is locked in, I will work it out. 

Braden - end of Feb... Looks like we are a while away then maybe, unless we start without you. Either way, as long as you fall asleep for some sharpie action it is all good


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

he can come late and be mash bitch whilst we relax



brendo said:


> Braden - ......Either way, as long as you fall asleep for some sharpie action it is all good


cartoon braden sharpie action - http://www.converttocartoon.com/index.php


----------



## brendo (7/1/11)

I have been given the all clear for the 29/1 if that is the date we go with. Happy to do it later though if better for 4*.


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/11)

brendo said:


> I have been given the all clear for the 29/1 if that is the date we go with. Happy to do it later though if better for 4*.




dont stretch it for me, as noted i can be the MT bitch if required.


----------



## brendo (7/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> dont stretch it for me, as noted i can be the MT bitch if required.



Mt bitch, whirlfloc applicator and whirlpool generator


----------



## Fourstar (7/1/11)

at least i wont be around for a stuck sparge.... h34r: 

wait, i probabaly will if it takes as long as last time! :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

Dave is in for 29 Jan.

Let's lock it in and get organized.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (7/1/11)

Happy to be bitch tun on the 29th if you still need me... can contribute ingredients, 66L boiler, italian spiral burner, 50L HLT and a teeny tiny MLT if the need arises.


----------



## brendo (7/1/11)

Good news - button has been pushed on the 160L MT... just gotta build a manifold once I get a chance to eyeball it next week.


----------



## mxd (7/1/11)

you go boys.

I have an 80 ltr kettle and nasa if you need ?


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

Thx matt we should be right for kettles and burners. It was tun space that was an issue as we all had 50l tuns

Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## Maple (8/1/11)

brendo said:


> Mt bitch, whirlfloc applicator and whirlpool generator


don't forget he's also very handy with flame adjustment and regulator shaking...

Sounds like we are good to go for another big day. Brendo, I can swing by you place and haul your gear to cm2's no drama's if that's the go.


----------



## brettprevans (8/1/11)

I know I suggested 29th as the date but any chance of moving it to 5 feb? 
It's the missus birthday the next day (ie 30th). Slight oversight on my behalf

If 29th is still the best date we can go with that and I'll just suck up to the missus.


----------



## mxd (8/1/11)

don't forget theres a pub holiday on the 26th, of course might not be the best way to head to work


----------



## brendo (8/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I know I suggested 29th as the date but any chance of moving it to 5 feb?
> It's the missus birthday the next day (ie 30th). Slight oversight on my behalf
> 
> If 29th is still the best date we can go with that and I'll just suck up to the missus.



5/2 is fine with me if that works for others.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (11/1/11)

brendo said:


> 5/2 is fine with me if that works for others.



5/2 works better for me if you still need a tun bitch?


----------



## brendo (11/1/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> 5/2 works better for me if you still need a tun bitch?



5/2 is locked in mate... will let you know what the go is once we have ourselves locked down - just in the process of sorting out equip, etc.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (11/1/11)

brendo said:


> 5/2 is locked in mate... will let you know what the go is once we have ourselves locked down - just in the process of sorting out equip, etc.



Sweet, I've written it in the diary. Regardless of whether or not you need a tun bitch, I'd be interested in coming along for a gander (and I'd wager that Siborg will be the same).


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/11)

i have a light beer on tap for those that need it. im not overly wrapped with it and was considering chucking it but can leave it if people think they are going to want it. alteratively i suppose i can grab a shite load of hops and dry hop the bejesus out of it as an experiment. I suppose it gives us something to drink at 10pm when we are all shitefaced and have no idea what we are drinking anymore!


----------



## brendo (11/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> I suppose it gives us something to drink at 10pm when we are all shitefaced and have no idea what we are drinking anymore!



good times.... good times....


----------



## Fourstar (25/1/11)

OK fellas, we are a fortnight away. How's things looking? 

Ive got my grain ready for the stout as noted in our email threads. CM2, the RB and Caraaroma are still yours to pickup as noted (if you wanted to of course) 

As for hops and base malts, how are we dividing it up for the two beers?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (25/1/11)

Fourstar said:


> OK fellas, we are a fortnight away. How's things looking?
> 
> Ive got my grain ready for the stout as noted in our email threads. CM2, the RB and Caraaroma are still yours to pickup as noted (if you wanted to of course)
> 
> As for hops and base malts, how are we dividing it up for the two beers?



I'll be there... happy to contribute in any way guys


----------



## brendo (25/1/11)

I will have a look tonight/tomorrow and report back - I can take care of the wheat and some of the Pils/Trad ale without too much trouble.

Hop-wise, I have quite a bit of EKG on hand and Nelson Sauvin - mostly depends on what we actually want to use for the New World Pils.

In other related news, I got my new 160L tun plumbed up over the weekend and 80% of the copper manifold completed - just need to finish cutting some slots which will probably happen tomorrow, so I can do a water test.

So pretty good at my end - real question is how CM2 is bearing up post his ride and slide....


----------



## MeLoveBeer (25/1/11)

brendo said:


> In other related news, I got my new 160L tun plumbed up over the weekend and 80% of the copper manifold completed - just need to finish cutting some slots which will probably happen tomorrow, so I can do a water test.



I've got a dremmel that will make those slots in about 2 minutes if you're keen? Happy to lend it to you


----------



## Maple (25/1/11)

Yeah, I'm good for some of the Ale, have the C.Aroma covered and all the hops for the NW pils covered too. I think we need a spreadheet for this....

Good point on the slide ride, seen him lurking, but..... CM2(scooby-doo), where you?


----------



## brendo (25/1/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> I've got a dremmel that will make those slots in about 2 minutes if you're keen? Happy to lend it to you



Thanks mate - I picked up a cheap Ozito jobby which is getting the job done - I simply ran outta time on Saturday and had other things on on Sunday. Should get it knocked over in pretty short order tomorrow I reckon.


----------



## brendo (25/1/11)

Maple said:


> Yeah, I'm good for some of the Ale, have the C.Aroma covered and all the hops for the NW pils covered too. I think we need a spreadheet for this....
> 
> Good point on the slide ride, seen him lurking, but..... CM2(scooby-doo), where you?



spreadsheet is a good idea - you volunteering h34r: 

Pretty sure I can do the other half of the Trad ale, and can do a hop sub of Northdown for Magnum for the bittering of the stout. Should be able to cover the EKG component as well.


----------



## Maple (25/1/11)

brendo said:


> spreadsheet is a good idea - you volunteering h34r:
> 
> Pretty sure I can do the other half of the Trad ale, and can do a hop sub of Northdown for Magnum for the bittering of the stout. Should be able to cover the EKG component as well.


That would leave really only the wheat/Pils and Roast Barley for Scoob. 

As for the spreadsheet, I'll do it tonight - (barring any unforeseen incidents involving the beer tap and a glass repeatedly meeting prior to execution.)


----------



## Fourstar (25/1/11)

Maple said:


> That would leave really only the wheat/Pils and Roast Barley for Scoob.
> 
> As for the spreadsheet, I'll do it tonight - (barring any unforeseen incidents involving the beer tap and a glass repeatedly meeting prior to execution.)




Check your emails fellas, Ive created a Google docs spreadsheetany one of us can edit. All you need is the link, no sign in required so don't repeat the link on here. Ive pre-compiled myself and what i remember people opting to offer up. Update yourselves anything ive missed or changes (e.g. northdown if we use it over EKG)

Note: the NW lager needs some attention. 

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (26/1/11)

ok fellas im back. been hectic at work/home and only posting on the iphone. 

re ride n slide...im fine. may need a an ankle reco but im p and walking and fine for this brew day, ~$4500 worth of damage to the bike and im without it for 4 weeks.

now back to the topic at hand....

yup im cool to have at my place still. been given the ok from the missus so we should make use of it whilst on offer. 

Ive read the emails and think ive caught up, although i dont quite understand whats outstanding on the the spreadsheet, so ive replied to emails. no need to bomb AHB with organizing ingredients.


----------



## Maple (26/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok fellas im back. been hectic at work/home and only posting on the iphone.
> 
> re ride n slide...im fine. may need a an ankle reco but im p and walking and fine for this brew day, ~$4500 worth of damage to the bike and im without it for 4 weeks.


Bugger, ankle reco's suck! at 4.5K damage, did you get the option to write-off? I hear the 883 calling you mate....

edit: let me know if you need a good ankle guy.


----------



## brettprevans (26/1/11)

Maple said:


> Bugger, ankle reco's suck! at 4.5K damage, did you get the option to write-off? I hear the 883 calling you mate....
> 
> edit: let me know if you need a good ankle guy.


nah the bike is worth $7k so no write off option. its mostly the stupid nose cone fairing. hmmmm 883 iron. i recon id need the 1200 nightster.

who was ur ankle guy? the last reco i had done was by jonathon hooper in east melb.


----------



## Maple (26/1/11)

PM'd you, no need for posting details here.


----------



## brendo (4/2/11)

Just one more sleep... Busy day milling grain and getting ready for tommorrow. 

Anyone got preferences on beerage - dry stout, dark mild or smurtos ttl??


----------



## Maple (4/2/11)

brendo said:


> Just one more sleep... Busy day milling grain and getting ready for tommorrow.
> 
> Anyone got preferences on beerage - dry stout, dark mild or smurtos ttl??


TTL would be the first thought, but thinking it might be a v.long day, perhaps the mild might be better suited?

By the way, looking at the numbers, we are looking at the production of over 1000 stubbies worth - almost 44 slabs. Vicco's thousand stubbie challange! Massive.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (4/2/11)

Maple said:


> By the way, looking at the numbers, we are looking at the production of over 1000 stubbies worth - almost 44 slabs. Vicco's thousand stubbie challange! Massive.



Nice one... am bringing along an oatmeal stout.


----------



## brendo (4/2/11)

Dark mild it is then - basically a baby riggwelter scaled down. Yum!!

1000 stubbies... not bad for a days work.


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/11)

Updated and finalised recipe for the brewd ay fellas. CM2, I'll give you a bell tonight so i can bring around the grain for the stout. Do you want me to crush it?

Edit: also guys, as this is super high gravity it looks like it will be a single sparge from the numbers for dough in and mash out (i deliberately over-compensated by 5L just to cover losses as they are unknown). I'd suggest mashing, drain just to grain bed level and then add the mash out water and sparge again. Otherwise we may loose out on efficiency. The other option is to just top it up to the brim if the mash tun will hold that total volume and perform a very slow 'no' sparge and hope that the pseudo "fly sparge" process helps rinse away some extra points

Recipe: Vic bourbon barrel vanilla imperial stout
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 90.00 L 
Boil Size: 113.99 L
Estimated OG: 1.089 SG
Estimated Color: 56.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 62.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
25.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.49 % 
4.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 10.64 % 
3.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.98 % 
2.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 6.65 % 
1.50 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (558.0 SRM) Grain 3.99 % 
0.80 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.13 % 
0.80 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRGrain 2.13 % 
180.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 50.2 IBU 
110.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
12.00 items Vanilla Bean (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
100.00 gm Oak Chips (Secondary 4.0 weeks) Misc 
4 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 37.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 110.00 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 50.00 L of water at 87.9 C 73.0 C 


Notes:
------
Options: add 1 stick of vanilla per person to boil at 5 mins (split and scraped), one into cubes and one at secondary. Vanilla is quite volitile and we may drive it off if it boils too long.
Add vanilla and oak chips to secondary (keg) to age for 1 month.
add 64 sq cm of oak per L of beer this is the ratio used for most large barrel wine aging. Remember size of chips is front and back for surface area
8*8 cm (front and back is 4*4 cm per L of beer. (40cm * 40cm front and back should suffice for 20L of beer.)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Siborg (4/2/11)

brendo said:


> Thanks mate - I picked up a cheap Ozito jobby which is getting the job done - I simply ran outta time on Saturday and had other things on on Sunday. Should get it knocked over in pretty short order tomorrow I reckon.


Gotta love ozito!

Sorry guys, I completely forgot about tomorrow and have made other plans. I might pop in and say G'day... seems like ages since I've caught up with you blokes.


----------



## brettprevans (4/2/11)

ok fellas Ive email this to you also (with some more detail in the email)

Hi Fellas

Tomorrow is the big day and its on for young and old. Come hell or high water its on. If a tropical cyclone occurs we pull down our pants, hang on and tell it to give us a hell of blow job. 

*Equipment*
I think we are right for equipment. 

The most valuable thing is having 2 HLTs (we have 1xHLT, a few vessels that can be used as HLTs by using the 1xImmersion element and burners). So unless you to want to bring a HLT we are right for gear

The HLTs will enable use to have both brews going at the same time without worrying about not having sparge water ready. 

We have 3 mash tuns (incl Brendan big f*ck off tun) this allows for 1 batch to be split over 2x50L tuns if we want and 1 big batch in the big tun.

We have 2 or 3? Huge kettles that will be sufficient
3 burners & 1 immersion element (I really got to buy one of these or get a HERMS running!)

REMEMBER TO BRING YOUR FERMENTORS/CUBES!!!!

*Grain*
Braden are you dropping off grain to my place tonight? Or are you coming early tomorrow? Not sure we can mash in without your grain additions. I think Dave is going to call you about this

My mill is running if we need to crack grain on the day

*Time*
Ill be up at 6 to turn on my hlt and Brendan immersion element (if it was included with the gear you gave Dave)

Depending on if I have the grain for a batch then mash in will be somewhere between 7-8am.

Maple is getting dropped off at some stage in the morning as is Brendan. So rock up whenever, we will be brewing all day as we have 4 beers to do.

*Mash B*tches*
Siborg and MeLoveBeer 
There are going to be some nice trenches dug ion the garden for you to dump the grain into! 

*Recipes*
Someone will post up on AHB. Lets print a few copies as back up.
Bourbon Oak Vanilla Porter + partigyle of mild
Imperial New World Pils + partigyle of Berliner weiss

*Address*
ive emailed u these details. Just follow your nose. 

*Food/Drink*Ill have the bbq going and we will all be bringing some food and beer so feel free to bring along anything you like. along with heavy beers ill be running a keg of light beer and one of mineral water and ill grab some soft drink also to break up beer consumption if your driving. If your bringing a keg dont worry about gas you can use mine. I got 6 taps and 1 bronco. 

*Responsible service of Alc*
there will be drinking going on so if your partaking in the drinking i'd prefer you didtnt drink and drive, so arrange appropriate transport. There will be non alc drinks available

Your responsible for your own intake of booze. Be sensible. 

*Tuneskies*
I have an ipod/iphone speaker dock thingy that we can use for tunes. So if you want something in particular bring your ipod/iphone loaded. Otherwise there is the CD player/radio.

*Accommodation*
Brendo, Maple 4* youre welcome to crash. Plenty of floor space (1 couch). No spare bed unfortunately and the air mattress has a big hole i


----------



## brettprevans (4/2/11)

Fourstar said:


> Updated and finalised recipe for the brewd ay fellas. CM2, I'll give you a bell tonight so i can bring around the grain for the stout. Do you want me to crush it?


dont mind mate. i can add it to my gain and crush it tonight. is it just for the porter? i dont want to ad it to the wrong batch!

hopefully ill be home by 7:30pm (damn work). otherwise if you need to drop it off before hand, just let me know and ill alert the missus


PS. the other night when i sms you. i was reading 'cacl' as calcium not as CaCl as you intended. hence my confusion!


----------



## brettprevans (4/2/11)

Siborg said:


> Gotta love ozito!
> 
> Sorry guys, I completely forgot about tomorrow and have made other plans. I might pop in and say G'day... seems like ages since I've caught up with you blokes.


dude your opening yourself up for so many jokes. last time you had to leave now you cant come... we are going to be hanging shit on you all day! :lol: 


all good

MXD is going to drop by and pick up his hops so he'll say hi also


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/11)

I'll bring my grain tonight. I'm happy to crush it for us before i bring it around tonight. It saves you having to do any more work. 

Ive still got to pitch my 100% rye tonight or first thing tomorrow (assuming the yeast drops out in the starter flask) so saying that I'll be bringing two cubes tonight and one tomorrow after cricket. If we get washed out tomorrow i should be around and ready for work by around 1-2PM at the latest.

Cheers.


----------



## Maple (4/2/11)

Fourstar said:


> If  WHEN we get washed out tomorrow i should WILL be around and ready for work by around 1-2PM at the latest.
> 
> Cheers.



just a few typos i fixed up for ya.


----------



## Siborg (4/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> dude your opening yourself up for so many jokes. last time you had to leave now you cant come... we are going to be hanging shit on you all day! :lol:
> 
> 
> all good
> ...


well... its the same situation as last time. Could come but won't be able to stay the whole day, following on to night if it comes to that this time (stuck sparges, anyone?)


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> dont mind mate. i can add it to my gain and crush it tonight. is it just for the porter? i dont want to ad it to the wrong batch!
> hopefully ill be home by 7:30pm (damn work). otherwise if you need to drop it off before hand, just let me know and ill alert the missus
> PS. the other night when i sms you. i was reading 'cacl' as calcium not as CaCl as you intended. hence my confusion!



No rush, one bag, the big sucker is for the stout, and a small pail of wheat for the NW Pils.


----------



## brettprevans (4/2/11)

Siborg said:


> well... its the same situation as last time. Could come but won't be able to stay the whole day, following on to night if it comes to that this time (stuck sparges, anyone?)


It's fine Mate I'm just hanging shit on you


----------



## Maple (4/2/11)

18 hours till Mash-In.


----------



## brendo (4/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> It's fine Mate I'm just hanging shit on you



No it's not!!

We will have to remove the "mastun" portion from his title - he never hangs round long enough to see one 


Edit: oh an the Ozito was a piece of sh!t... was rooted halfway through the job - took it back and ponied up the extra for a dremel - much happier!!


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/11)

Maple said:


> just a few typos i fixed up for ya.



I think you're correct. I'll probably see you fellas bright and early, with a spray jacket on. Looks like its going to be a very wet day! (expected 50-100ml of rain tomorrow.) h34r: 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/storm-to-...o-1225999816174


----------



## Siborg (4/2/11)

brendo said:


> No it's not!!
> 
> We will have to remove the "mastun" portion from his title - he never hangs round long enough to see one
> 
> ...


mine's been ok. was only cutting plastic though... you get what you pay for I suppose.


----------



## brendo (4/2/11)

OK Fellas... finalised (kinda) recipe for New World Pilsner.

I have followed Bradens lead and set this up as a no sparge process to allow us to pull the partigyle for the Berliner Weiss. Based on the volumes, we should exceed my mash tun volume by 20l, so I think Fourstar's strategy of a partial drain to accomodate mash out water (or something similar) will be the go for this one too.

I have subbed the bittering addition to Magnum as discussed and have added a 30 min addition of Nelson Sauvin - taking our IBUs up a little again. We can haggle over the final hop schedule tomorrow and repost any major departures.

I will bring some beersmith print outs with me.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: New World Imperial Pilsner
Brewer: Brendo
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 90.00 L 
Boil Size: 110.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.090 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 76.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
26.00 kg Pilsner (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 70.27 % 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 21.62 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.11 % 
100.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 41.6 IBU 
55.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (60 min) Hops 24.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (30 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Rakau [11.50 %] (15 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (15 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (15 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Rakau [11.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Motueka (B Saaz) [8.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 37.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 96.49 L of water at 68.9 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 61.76 L of water at 98.0 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Big Brew Day Collaborative effort.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Maple (4/2/11)

looking solid now. I think we should hop the sh!7 outta the partygyle that comes off the stout. like 2:1 BU:GU with a massive dry hop component...


----------



## brettprevans (4/2/11)

Well rebuild mill, crushed remaining grain with Brendo
Figured out hlt arrangements. 200L is going on tomorrow around 6am.
Once we mash in I'll be doing a Bunnings run for cubes and some BBQ gas *looks embarrassed*

Then thunderbirds collaboration brewers are go!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (4/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Once we mash in I'll be doing a Bunnings run for cubes and some BBQ gas *looks embarrassed*
> 
> Then thunderbirds collaboration brewers are go!



Want me to bring a gas bottle CM2? Happy to fill and contribute one of mine for the day.


----------



## brendo (5/2/11)

Bring it on - Beeraggeddon is upon us. Looking forward to mashing-in with the big mash tun - will be interesting to see how it performs. 

Who was bringing the Ark? Pretty darn wet out there!!!


----------



## brettprevans (5/2/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Want me to bring a gas bottle CM2? Happy to fill and contribute one of mine for the day.


Dont feel like u have to as I'll have to grab another bottle anyway. But backup is always good. 

Well it's 7am and after some stuffing round 200l of water is heating. Now if only the rain would f*ck off. My guttering can't handle rain this heavy. On the up side Fourstar won't be playing cricket and will be here for the whole thing. 

I recon this place is gonna smell awsome with 2 huge batches mashing and boiling at the same time


----------



## MeLoveBeer (5/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dont feel like u have to as I'll have to grab another bottle anyway. But backup is always good.
> 
> Well it's 7am and after some stuffing round 200l of water is heating. Now if only the rain would f*ck off. My buttering can't handle rain this heavy. On the up side Fourstar won't be playing cricket and will be here for the whole thing.
> 
> I recon this place is gonna smell awsome with 2 huge batches mashing and boiling at the same time



No worries, will be at your place just before 8am with a gas bottle. Can't believe the rain we had last night... we undercover today cm2?


----------



## brendo (5/2/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Can't believe the rain we had last night... we undercover today cm2?



We will be mate - but your grain trenches are not


----------



## brettprevans (5/2/11)

I saw Noah and his arc in the backyard and I asked him to hang around in case we flood. He told me that I'm a fkn animal but not the sort that he wanted!

None of my animals will go outside it's so fkn wet. Sooks. 

Anyways yes lots of rain, leaking gutters, but we are undercover, it's just a wet ground. So shoes are a must will all this electricity and boiling wort.


----------



## brendo (5/2/11)

All going extremely well - 160L tun lautered beautifully and the first beer in cubes, second one at boil. 

Partigyle from stout hitting the kettle and the executive decision has been made - a Rye IPA has been added to our brewing line up. Will push us above the 400L output for the day!!


----------



## brendo (6/2/11)

All done for the day - around 430L brewed across 5 different beers - massive effort and will keep us busy fermenting for a little while to come yet.


----------



## thelastspud (6/2/11)

Well done guys, 430 litres in a day is pretty impressive.


----------



## raven19 (6/2/11)

Nice one lads. Any piccies of the days efforts?


----------



## Maple (6/2/11)

raven19 said:


> Nice one lads. Any piccies of the days efforts?


I think Mark got a few, at least before the barleywine was cracked into.


----------



## brettprevans (6/2/11)

The real achievement isn't in just the amount brewed it's the gravity of the amount brewed
~80L 1090
~80L 1085
~80L 1065 (we missed gravity on that)
~80L 1045
~80L 1040?

So huge gravity batches are difficult. ESP when at the last minute u decide to brew a 5th unplanned beer with 30% rye! 

Well done fellas good day great efficiency in brewing

500l is the target next time


----------



## mxd (6/2/11)

wow done guys, no probs this time ?

It looked as if it was going along beautifully when I was there.


----------



## brettprevans (6/2/11)

mxd said:


> wow done guys, no probs this time ?
> 
> It looked as if it was going along beautifully when I was there.


Only real problem of the day was the 5th unplanned Rye IPA. Stuck sparge. So a quick decoction mash with 1/3 batch and it was all liquified again and sparged nicely. So it was a fairly problem free day. Considering last brew day was 1 big beer and partigyle and this time we got 3 big beers and 2 partigyles


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/2/11)

Maple said:


> I think Mark got a few, at least before the barleywine was cracked into.



Thanks for an epic day guys (especially Brett for putting up with us all at his house). 

Maple, I reckon you trademark the whole hot chips dipped in Rye wort thing; it was surprisingly good.

Edit: here are the pics...


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/2/11)

And a few more...


----------



## brettprevans (6/2/11)

No chill cube-age porn! 

RIPA wort dipped chips rocked. Blind tasting of last collaboration brewed barleywine to end the night. 

I've got some pics that I'll post up tomorrow


----------



## Kleiny (7/2/11)

Wort dip chips may be something only good after lots of good beer like a late night lamb sambo.

:lol: 

Now all your beers taste like soggy Greek roast and salt.

Good one guys 

Kleiny


----------



## Brown_hound (7/2/11)

Sounds like an epic day... Well done on the 430lt!

When ready, any chance of a bottle of each to yours truly for a donation to 'the AHB gods brewery'?


----------



## WarmBeer (7/2/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


>


Svelte looking bunch of fit blokes, us brewers 

Good work guys, wish I'd been able to lock the kids away for the day and join you. Sigh, maybe next year...

Cheers, WB


----------



## brettprevans (13/2/11)

Well I haven't done a lot to get fermentation organized. I've decided on:
Imperial pils - W2042 Danish lager
Partigyle Berlinner - w3763 Roselare
Imperial vanilla bourbon porter - still don't know. Bock or octoberfest could be the go. Although northwest ale could be interesting however I vaguely remember Maple saying it is really really slow
partigyle 'Mild' - w9097 old ale
Imp RIPA - pacman (although I'd like to try w1272 americanII)

Will need to build all of them up except old ale and maybe Roselare. If u blokes want a little of these for ur own use let me know and I'll either take some pure yeast samples or u can have some slurry. I'm in Sydney all next week so Im in no rush to get these going. I want to keep a close eye on fermentation for these.


----------



## brendo (13/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Well I haven't done a lot to get fermentation organized. I've decided on:
> Imperial pils - W2042 Danish lager
> Partigyle Berlinner - w3763 Roselare
> Imperial vanilla bourbon porter - still don't know. Bock or octoberfest could be the go. Although northwest ale could be interesting however I vaguely remember Maple saying it is really really slow
> ...



I am def interested in some rosslare for the Berlinner. 

I am thinking chzech lager for the imperial and probably 1272 for the other three.


----------



## Fourstar (2/3/11)

Well Mr Pacman has done his job. the partigyle is fermented out and tastin gooooowd. Its a little bitter upfront which detracts a little from its malt qualities but either way its a table quaffer. Finished at 2.8% and drinks like it. :icon_drunk: 

Just pitched the slurry on the Imperial Pilsner AIPA and ther Vanilla Stout. Pilsner is OG: 1.062 and the VIS OG: 1.078

The wort for both was diamond bright and tasting sweet and delicious. Infact i would use the Stout wort as an ice cream topping. nothing but dusty dark chocolate cake :icon_drool2: 

Partigyle below


----------



## MeLoveBeer (3/3/11)

Sounds good Fourstar. I'm aiming to have that imperial Ryepa into a keg tonight to tuck away for a heap of conditioning time; 3 packs of rehydrated S-05 took it from 1.078 down to 1.014... ended up dry hopping with centenial and its smelling and tasting great.


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/11)

Hmm, just noticed the OG i got for the VIS is completly diff to what CM2 has noted above. Maybe once it hits terminal i'll compare a refrac w/hydro and try to recalc the OG. I used a hydro as it was sitting next to me (i ususally use refrac) so there could be a chance of error as i didnt re-read. I'll be interested to see what the other guys find with their pre-fermentation OG. (if they ever pull their finger out and get fermenting)


----------



## Maple (3/3/11)

relax soldier, we'll get 'round to it


----------



## Fourstar (3/3/11)

Maple said:


> relax soldier, we'll get 'round to it



xmas is just around the corner.


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/11)

well i just kegged and oaked my VIS tonight and im drinking the leftovers from the fermenter wiht a splash of the partigyle for carbonation and a few drops of JD for bourbon/oak effect.

simply awesome. vanilla, chewy, balanced bitterness + roast with mild oaky/caramel/maple bourbon notes coming through on the nose.

I soaked some oak chips (JD barrel chips in fact) in JD for 3-4 days with a stick of vanilla and added as much as i could fit into my giant tea ball suspended in the keg. will keep tasting until it reaches my desired oakyness. 

If it needs any more, 15ml increments of JD will be added to the keg until it hits my desired flavour profile but im hoping there is enough JD that will leech into the keg over the oak aging period.


----------



## brettprevans (9/5/11)

Well fermentation of fury tge other day. Did a mongrel brew to get a good US05/pacman yeast cake to split on OVIS and RIPA. Dumped them on the cake after huge aeration. Dumped mild on some W1084 Irish slurry I had. Also fermented another 'pride of mt torrens' brew to get another yeast cake ready.also fermented an alt.

Gonna leave the Berlinner until summer.

Now I did forget to take OGs so I'm relying inn the original OGs taken. What did everyone else get?


----------



## Maple (9/5/11)

He lives! Welcome back. Holy heck, you've been busy fermenting eh? 
Can't help you out with the OGs, didn't remeasure before pitching. The berlinner went great, but had a slight issue, 19l doesn't go as far when you cam have 5 or 6 pints a day.


----------



## brettprevans (10/5/11)

Maple said:


> He lives! Welcome back. Holy heck, you've been busy fermenting eh?
> Can't help you out with the OGs, didn't remeasure before pitching. The berlinner went great, but had a slight issue, 19l doesn't go as far when you cam have 5 or 6 pints a day.


Yes I'm alive but the brewing is barely kicking due to work completely slamming me and family commitments.

Anywho, the RIPA and OVIS both went into 60L fermentors.. There is a good 8inches of kraussen ring showing. Fkn monster ferment. Glad I played it safe and used the 60L. 

Now to buy some oak chips. I'm also thinking of leaving a portion sitting on some cacao nibs in addition to the oak.


----------



## Maple (11/5/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Now to buy some oak chips. I'm also thinking of leaving a portion sitting on some cacao nibs in addition to the oak.



Careful, have a taste of this guy before adding any Choc to it. There is heaps coming through mine. Just put it on tap on the weekend, and is tasting great. Braden's was excellent as well (hint of Tennessee in it too)


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/11)

Just tapped my keg of the collaboration RIPA. It's like hop infused molasses! Thick spicy like a roggen but cut thru with all those hops. My god its a big mouthful. Hops linger and linger. Plenty of malt to support it. I'd say the balance for a huge beer like this is right.
Edit. Actually k recon I can taste choc. Maybe its kettle caramelization with dark crystal (cararye and carraaroma).


----------



## Maple (12/6/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Just tapped my keg of the collaboration RIPA. It's like hop infused molasses! Thick spicy like a roggen but cut thru with all those hops. My god its a big mouthful. Hops linger and linger. Plenty of malt to support it. I'd say the balance for a huge beer like this is right.
> Edit. Actually k recon I can taste choc. Maybe its kettle caramelization with dark crystal (cararye and carraaroma).


But can ya taste the chips?


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/11)

Maple said:


> But can ya taste the chips?


Haha no but it makes sense why dipping tge chips in the wort tasted so good. It's sooo rich. It's no wonder we got a stuck sparge. Awsome beer but you woulnt want to drinks pints of it. You'd be on ur arse pretty quickly. And it's such a big beer and heavy on hops, i recon you'd loose some of the hop impact after the 2nd pint as your taste buds would numb up a little. The malt helps keek this from being a silly hopped beer as does the body.


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/11)

I found the RIPA recipe on promash. not sure if this was the final recipe before the computer died or not. but anyways it would be pretty close to this

*Collab RIPA*

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 90.00 Wort Size (L): 90.00
Total Grain (kg): 35.75
Anticipated OG: 1.081 Plato: 19.55
Anticipated SRM: 10.4
Anticipated IBU: 109.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 105.88 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.069 SG 16.79 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.9 20.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
22.4 8.00 kg. Rye Malt America 1.030 4
5.6 2.00 kg. CaraRye 1.030 0
5.6 2.00 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.2 1.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24
4.2 1.50 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 19
2.1 0.75 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.00 g. Citra Pellet 14.00 44.3 60 min.
100.00 g. Columbus Pellet 14.00 44.3 60 min.
100.00 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 6.9 5 min.
100.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 5.3 5 min.
100.00 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 5.5 5 min.
100.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 3.0 5 min.


no idea why there are 2 amounts of carared in the recipe. Im suure it was probably something else. 
also no mash shedule listed. I dont remember for the life of me what it was?

Do you remember Brendo?


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/11)

Holy mother of crap that mild is bitter. Almost mistake it for a cascadian IPA! 

Lovely head, good medium light body. Slight aroma and some english mineral characteristics coming thru. Glad I used w1084 to keep some malt in this baby.


----------



## brettprevans (29/7/11)

Well just poured thr first pint of ovis (no oak in mine yet),.. OMG! its big bold. Super smooth. No real trace of alc. Good thick body but not heavy. good bitterness. nice lingering taste. This is going to be a cracker in a year or so


----------



## thelastspud (13/10/11)

So guys have you tasted the oaked versions yet?


----------



## Maple (13/10/11)

Bradley said:


> So guys have you tasted the oaked versions yet?


Tasted? hell, mine was gone within 2 weeks of it hitting the keg. Shame, cuz it was a ripper. Actually, all the beers from the day were fantastic.


----------



## brettprevans (3/2/12)

figured I shoudl resurect and report back

*OVIS *- killer beer. just wow. you can neck pints of that stuff (and then fall over).
*mild* (parigyle of OVIS) - great fun beer for us all to try something differant with. 
*RIPA *- another killer beer. im going to scale down, make a few minor adjustments (like bring %alc down a little) and make that a regular beer.
*Berlinner* (partigyle of new world imperial pils) - i used roselare yeast for a slght differance. spent 2 months on roselare yeast. really nice and refreshing. about 2 pints is the limit until you decide you want something bigger. not as tart as striaght lactic, its got some other flavours going on which makes it a more interesting beer to drink than a straight/pure berlinner (IMO

yet to ferment new world pils. have built up a starter and will ferment once i have spare kegs. im sure it will be a cracker also judging by the other beers


----------



## Fourstar (3/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> yet to ferment new world pils. have built up a starter and will ferment once i have spare kegs. im sure it will be a cracker also judging by the other beers



Was great as an IPA. :icon_cheers:


----------

